# IGF + Strength?



## SteveJ (Jan 16, 2007)

Would using IGF, make you stronger i.e. would all your lifts go up?

What time period for optimal results, say 8 Weeks?

When is the best time to take it?

If so at what dosage?

Also where would you Inject it?

Is it better too take with AAS, and if it is; what sort?

One more question would you just take the desired amount out the amp, or would you mix it with something?

Offcourse the above is just for Theoretical purposes only.

Thanks too every one who answers, I know there are many queries, but it is a perplexing subject to me.

:beer1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Paul G & loads of others rate IGF. I've never personally used it, but many folk on here do love the stuff. Apparently the pump is insane.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

1. i found my strength went up, yes. this can also be attributed to ligament strength increase, not neccesarily muscle strength increase.

2. 50 days is the general concensus for max duration. time on= time off with this also

3. pre-workout with a carb(+small protein) shake IMO

4. have heard prople getting good results from just 20mcg! but 50mcg is a more average begginers dose.

5. into the muscles being worked that session (bi-laterally, so 1/2 the shot in the left side, 1/2 in the right)

6. it can be used with or without. depends on what you want from it. if your having a break from suppresive gear, then IGF is great. if you are adding it to a mass course IGF is great!

7. how do you mean? if your amp has 100mcg of powder and you add 1ml of AA/BW mix then .5ml would be a 50mcg dose.

but if its in regards to mixing gear, keep it to other water based meds slin/GH/HCG are then only ones realistically i could see being mixed


----------



## Rianabol (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Mate

Im one of those who rate igf-1 ive used mainly to assist during Pct using doses varying from 40mcg to 100mcg preworkout.Its worth the cash if u can afford it,

R


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Big pete and Rianabol seem to be on the mark. Good advice there


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like it myself, gives me some great vascularity.

I rather like 80mcg a day myself.

I use it during PCT as nolvadex can lower IGF-1.

But the benefits with gear are hyperplasia, and hypertrophy.

I will buy some more just as soon as the sponser has a new discount code.

Hint,,,,,,,Hint.........


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Can it be injected directly into the forarm?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

darkstar said:


> Can it be injected directly into the forarm?


What after a good jerkoff session?

Any muscle but the forearms are pretty vascular.


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

I jab into the fat in my stomach 30 mins before training (100mcg), find it helps get a great pump and I have made ome good solid gains with no side effects (except for slight soreness around the injection site for around 2 hours after). great stuff, better than HGH in many areas except fat loss, well worth the cash.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

i honestly feel its best to taper up as my body seems to get use to it very quickly

20mcg week one adding 10mcg each week up to 70mcg pre workout always tho


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replys everyone.. good thread


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

darkstar said:


> Can it be injected directly into the forarm?


wouldnt risk it mate. forearms are composed of many very thin strap like muscles. theres no guarentee you would hit one of them. stick to big muscle groups.


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

I've been running 60mcg post workout only on 3 days per week (Mon, Weds, Fri) and by far and away I've made my best gains doing this.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

marso said:


> I've been running 60mcg post workout only on 3 days per week (Mon, Weds, Fri) and by far and away I've made my best gains doing this.


is it stacked with ASS or running IGF alone mate?


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

Stacked with Cyp and Deca, I've run it before with gear doing 20-40 mcg ed, but my gains don't compare to doing it this way, much more effective imo. I'm only into my third week of my course by the way.


----------

